# Reprogramming a DX6190



## logan70389 (Oct 22, 2015)

Has anyone successfully reprogrammed a DealExtreme 6190 board lately? I have been fighting this over a week now. My last try was soldering the programming leads to the chip/board and I still get the same result. I am using a USBasp V2 I got off or eBay. I tried programming some discrete 8 pin DIPs - and that works - so I know my hardware works. Here is the error I get - same as if nothing is connected I think

avrdude: warning: cannot set sck period. please check for usbasp firmware update.
avrdude: error: programm enable: target doesn't answer. 1 
avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
this check.




avrdude done. Thank you.


avrdude finished



Even with the discrete DIPs I see some problems between chips with the clock speed. One batch of chips flashes a LED about 10 times faster than another batch.
Thanks
Tom


----------

